# Fast Boot Flash Recovery Method



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

I was trying to restore my bionic using the fast boot method as quoted below from this tutorial http://briefmobile.com/droid-bionic-receives-fastboot-recovery-files
and it im stuck at the "waiting for device" after pushing the file

Installation

Install drivers
Boot your Droid Bionic into AP Fastboot mode
Power off the device (by battery pull if necessary)
While powering up the device, hold the Volume Down button until the screen says "AP Fastboot"
Open a terminal window on your computer.
Extract the fastboot-images.zip and fastboot binary to the same folder.
Change directory "cd" to this folder within the terminal
Issue the following commands:
fastboot flash boot boot.img AND THEN IM STUCK WAITING FOR DEVICE


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

your on a mac or linux pc correct?


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> your on a mac or linux pc correct?


no windows..


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

then I highly recommend the rsd lite method in this forum. Its never let me down.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

rsd lite works fine of course. I come here trying to learn new things


----------

